# Send A Quick Prayer



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

I dont ask others for prayer but feel this time its needed. I was awaken at 3:30 this morning to what felt like gas, no big deal went to the restroom got a bottled water hopped back into bed. After I got into be felt like some one poked me with a hot poker in the chest. Jumped up swallowed three asprin and got the wife up. A trip to the hospital and 6 hours later to be told they dont know why the chest pains happened they didnt see any signs of a heart attack, but now the fun stuff begins stress tests, blood work, another stress test, and follow up visits with the doctors to see why this is happening. All vitals, initial test show healthy 28 year old male not someone who is having chest pains. I wanna use this post for asking for prayer and to kinda remind everyone it can happen to anyone, and to refocus your life it isnt always about the money, the job, the things in life its about loved ones good friends( even ones on the internet) and the blessings you do have in life. 

I am gonna stop rambling now, just wanted to keep my 2cool family updated on things.

Thank you all and God Bless.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Gall bladder problems and acid reflux come to mind. But since my daughter's husband died from a massive heart attack at 42 years, I encourage everyone to get a heart checkup and make a will; also to get right with God through Jesus Christ and be ready to depart at any time (besides, life with Jesus is awesome!).

Heavenly Father,

Be with Fishinpayne during these tests to locate the source of his pain. Keep his heart calm and keep his mind fixed on you ("Thou will keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed upon thee."). Help his doctors and healthcare workers locate the source of the problem quickly.

Lord, keep our hearts focused on you, and all other things will have their proper place in our life. Thank you for life itself, and for the blessings you send our way during the course of our life. And the best blessing of all is that you sent your son Jesus to pay for our sins, so that we can have perfect peace with you, for you love us and desire fellowship with us.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Gall bladder problems and acid reflux come to mind. But since my daughter's husband died from a massive heart attack at 42 years, I encourage everyone to get a heart checkup and make a will; also to get right with God through Jesus Christ and be ready to depart at any time (besides, life with Jesus is awesome!).
> 
> Heavenly Father,
> 
> ...


 In agreement with Ms B, In Jesus Name. AMEN


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers to you!!


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers on the way. Been there and felt what you said. Just listen to the doctor.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

prayers offered up in you and your families behalf.

listen to mrs b's advice. sounds like your gall bladderto me also.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That you asked for prayer indicates that you believe that the one we pray to has the power to answer prayers. Heavenlt Father, inasmuch as we believe you are in control we ask you to cause a clean bill of health for Fishinpayne. In Jesus name amen


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Quick update, back in from the hospital and all test show negative for heart issues. Still chest pain and shoulder pain. Cardiologist went over ever test twice it seemed like and took blood once every 3-4hrs. Still to hear that its not heart releated is a blessing. Thank you all for your prayers!!!

God Bless you all.


----------



## TXBayRat23 (Jul 20, 2007)

*God's messages*

I know exactly what you are talking about. I am thirty now, but two years ago, when I was in graduate school, I had the same kindof thing happen to me. It caused me to re-evaluate my life and my approach to diet, stress and my walk with God. I had all of the tests run on me as well and they showed extremely high cholesterol and high blood pressure. I was really freaked out because my dad died of a heartattack at the age of 48. I knew that I needed a change so I started eating better, shrugging off stress and walking with God again. Before I knew it, I felt great, no more pains in my chest, no heartburn and a greater outlook on life (and with a little help from cholesterol medication). Now my chloesterol and blood pressure are both normal. God was telling me to slow down and let go of the stress in my life. God's message is everywhere, but it seems like we only see it when it directly our lives in some major way. Sometimes we just need to slow down and listen to what God has to say. With that said I am praying for you.


----------

